# Hamilton Electric Altair



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've posted 5 photos of this watch in the general forum (as per previous instructions), although I think it really is only of interest to this forum. Here's another photo of the Altair (that is not in the general forum).










This one holidayed in California rather than Brighton (sorry Paul), but I am tickled with the result. I'm not certain that this is a "wearing" watch. It's really a bit over the top - while it may be a "Grail" for Hamilton collectors, I still think that it is the Ventura that is the one for me.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks absolutely fabulous, M.S., absolutely fabulous. I started out here in the electrics section, as usual, so now I'll head over to the general forum for the other pics. And BTW, as nice as the Altair is, I'd say you are definitely a Ventura kind of guy!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Looks absolutely fabulous, M.S., absolutely fabulous. I started out here in the electrics section, as usual, so now I'll head over to the general forum for the other pics. And BTW, as nice as the Altair is, I'd say you are definitely a Ventura kind of guy!


John:

Congratulations on joining the "7 jewel club" (as you are now over the 50 post mark)!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

It took a while, but I persevered. Must be slowing down in my old age.

Cheers!



martinus_scriblerus said:


> John:
> 
> Congratulations on joining the "7 jewel club" (as you are now over the 50 post mark)!


----------

